#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  >  تاپیک مخصوص  آنتی سکوریتی آویرا و نحوه راه اندازی  -  How to Launch Avira Internet Security 2012

## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست

سلام

تاپیک مخصوص  آنتی سکوریتی آویرا و نحوه راه اندازی کلید ها -  How to Launch Avira Internet Security 2012 

Avira Internet Security یکی از محصولات کمپانی Avira GmbH می باشد که H+BEDV Datentechnik GmbH نام نخستین آن به هنگام پیدایش بود. Base این شرکت در کشور آلمان است. موتور آن با نام Luke Filewalker در سال 1988 آغاز به کار کرد. این آنتی ویروس از معدود آنتی ویروس هایی است که در سپتامبر 2009 بیش از 100 میلیون کاربر را تحت پوشش خود داشت.

مزایای این ورژن: مبارزه قوی با ویروس ، Trojan ، Malware ، Spyware و Worm ، به روز رسانی ساده و اتوماتیک ، تنظیمات دلخواه برای به روز رسانی و Scanning ، سازگار با شبکه ، Uninstall ساده ، عدم کاهش سرعت سیستم ، توانایی غیرفعال کردن نرم افزار ، دریافت جداگانه فایل های Update و نصب ساده آن ها.
معایب این ورژن:از بین بردن Crack و Patch بسیاری از نرم افزار ها.

AviraCover.jpg

----------

*fkh52000*,*sovietiran*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام

کاربران Avira ؛ از آنجا که هزاران نفر از یک کلید مشترک برای فعال سازی آنتی ویروس خود استفاده می کنند و این امر از نظر کمپانی سازنده ، خلاف محسوب می شود ، بنابراین به سرعت آن کلید را از کار خواهد انداخت. پس باید اقدام به خرید لاینسس بکنید .
در طی روزهای اینده اگه لاینسس رایگان و پایدار ارائه شد در همین تایپیک ارائه میکنم
روز خوش

----------

*sovietiran*,*صابری*,*قیصر*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

تعدادی کلید جهت فعال سازی محصولات آویرا

----------

*nema52*,*sovietiran*,*جمشيدا*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سه عدد لاینسس برای نسخه اینترنت سکوریتی 2013




دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*hasan.sagori*,*nema52*,*sovietiran*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

دانلود نسخه 2013 

Avira Internet Security 2013 13.0.0.2735 Final - بسته امنیتی Avira | دانلود رایگان نرم افزار

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------

